
Thread: Why deep reading clubs are fucking rad - jger15
https://twitter.com/utotranslucence/status/1285415881120481280
======
glial
> Questions, not takes. Borrowing a lens from @humsys, we prioritise being
> curious about what the book is saying, and about what our bodies and minds
> are saying in response, over judging the book or using the book to judge
> ourselves. Evaluation is not the answer.

This is so key. When I transitioned from great-books-liberal-arts to big-
university-science-journal-clubs, the difference in approach was staggering.
In the former, we read for understanding, to try to grok what the author was
trying to say. In the latter, the culture was to crap on the authors and show
how smart you are by criticizing experiments and methods and citing
contradictory research. I understand that critique is important for progress,
but as a new student just trying to figure out which way was up, I _was_ just
trying to understand, and the culture at my university certainly didn’t
promote that. And honestly, there is more humility in the first approach, and
I like that.

------
christefano
All on one page with Thread Reader:
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1285415881120481280.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1285415881120481280.html)

~~~
Breza
Whoa cool! How have I never heard of this before?

------
cafard
Not all books are best taken in by ear. How would Kant work, say _Prolegomena
to Any Future Metaphysics_? It's around a hundred pages, but a hundred slow
pages.

~~~
glial
I think it’s read-along. Which sounds suitable.

------
sparker72678
This sounds really interesting. Are there any sites that group people up for
this sort of thing?

